# Carnavale Apple Tree



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I hit the Urban Harvest Fruit Tree sale and picked up one of the newest additions to our area, the Carnavale Apple Tree.

Decided that the kids and I would plant it at their school, as what school does'nt need an Apple Tree?

Details about the apple tree below

_*Carnavale*_*™*_* Apple*__* by Treesearch Farms*_ A brand new apple for metro Houston. Carnavale is a beautiful yellow apple with a large rosy-red blush. The fruit has firm, crisp flesh and a wonderfully complex flavor - sweet with a tart overtone. It is a heavy bearer of uniform, rounded fruits. It is early to flower, just slightly later than Anna with a similar ripening date. Carnavale*™* has its origins in the vibrant country of Brazil. The tree may reach an average of 12' tall and has a nice spreading habit. Good resistance to fireblight; tolerant of heat and humidity. Self-fruitful. 250 to 300 chill hours.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Gonna try n get us a cpl of them when we go to one of the shows in the Houston area n the next cpl weeks...WW


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good deal Muddskipper! How much do those trees cost?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

$29 at Urban Harvest

This weekend they will have a few for sale at the county sales -

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464795


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> $29 at Urban Harvest
> 
> This weekend they will have a few for sale at the county sales -
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464795


That's a good deal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I missed the sales last year and desperately wanted an avocado tree.

Www.toptropicals.com

Got a beautiful specimen. Same varietal as I would have gotten at the sale.

Good back up plan.


----------

